# Does anyone have a sleep number bed?



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I went to a sleep number bed store the other day and tried out their beds and I want one! I'm worried about how it will work with other people in the bed though. Most nights all four kids end up in our bed. Does anyone here have a one of these beds and co-sleep?


----------



## PTmorgan (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, we have a generic version of the sleep number bed. It is a king size, and each side has a separate control. Our particular bed has separate air bladders for head, trunk, and lower body, so we have quite a bit of control.

We love it! I put the trunk part very soft when I was pregnant because my hips would get sore. I have to try really hard to even feel the middle divider. (This was my main concern before I bought it.) I coslept with DS1 until he was about 15 months old. We are currently cosleeping with DS2 (14 weeks old). I see absolutely no difference with this bed than a regular bed for bedsharing. Currently one side is quite a bit softer than the other, and DS does roll slightly toward me. I keep meaning to pump up the firmness a little. (DS1 hid the control way under the bed.) However, our previous queen regular mattress is softer and I have no way to control if the child did start to roll.

There is no way we'd go back to a regular bed. I'm not sure about the durability with a jumping toddler, so I encourage jumping only on his mattress on the floor!

HTH!


----------



## Cavegirl (Aug 7, 2006)

We used to have one and ABSOLUTELY hated it. It was great at first, but after a while, the center foam that divides the two sides of the bed gets mushy and if you happen to roll to the center, and you happen to be pregnant, you're stuck there. It turns into a pit.
My husband kept his side of the bed significantly softer than mine. If I happened to roll to his side to snuggle, it was a chore to get back to my own side. It didn't help that his side would slowly lose air. As far as co-sleeping, it wasn't really too bad, since having the baby in the middle kept me from rolling into the ditch. I don't know the reasoning for this one, but I will say our baby rolled off the Sleep Number bed several times. He's three years old now, and we have a one year old who, to this day, has NEVER fallen out of our regular bed. The Sleep Number bed doesn't have the same rigid edges as a regular bed, so maybe that's why? I can't really say. I just found it interesting and odd that this baby has never gone bump in the night, but the calmer baby who slept less restlessly did.

When the guys from the "regular" bed store came to deliver our new mattress and haul away the Sleep Number bed, they laughed and said, "Yeah, we pick up tons of these."
I would not recommend a Sleep Number bed to anyone. Ever. Please don't waste money on overpriced airbags. You would be better off with a regular air mattress or two. My husband and I seriously regret ever buying that bed.

-Jen.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I had one. We slept on it one night, then it got packed up and sent back. While a comfortable bed for a single person (with a single air chamber) - when you add a second person it just didn't work for us. The ridge of foam down the middle made snuggling difficult and the differences in weight/comfort levels made um... "playtime"... uncomfortable (the more weight on the air bladder, the firmer it becomes).


----------

